#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  GLOBALISATION AND DEVELOPMENT OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY IN NORTH-EAST INDIA Seminar

## priyan

*GLOBALISATION AND DEVELOPMENT OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY IN NORTH-EAST INDIA 

Preview of the attached file*

This is a world of convergence brought about by Technology, process of Globalisation, sharing of Information and the fusion of knowledge domains .Globalisation leads convergence promotes collaboration, information leads convergence enables
connectivity, technology leads convergence stimulates creativity and all this is leads by development which is the root of Globalisation. The Position and Prospects of Development of Information Technology with Globalisation in the fields of Quality Infrastructure Development, Investment of Potential Investors, development of Information Technology with e-villages , implementation of IT in Higher Education Departments in the NE States, e-Governance, utilization of the CICs (CSCs afterwards), issue of State Wide Area Network(WAN) has been examine by reviewing various Literatures. Implementation of different Information Technology based tools, techniques and the infrastructures with respect to Globalisation to maintain a position in the global markets. And suggestions are made for better productivity if implemented, to show the prospects if yet to be implement.

*Please find the attached file along with this
*
_If You have any query regarding the files.Please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Information technology Water Resources Development in India  in environmental engineering notes download Aerospace Flywheel Technology Development Seminar Report/pdf/ppt download

----------

